# Sex and Irritable Bowel



## alwaysfly (Apr 26, 2002)

Hello All,I have suffered from IBS since 1997. I spent 2 years visiting specialists trying to find out what was wrong with me, my major symptoms being severe abdominal and back pain. I was cleared by a urologist. I had a hysterectomy in 1998......a large fibroid tumour was evident, but the pain continued. After a colonoscopy in 1999 it was felt that IBS was my problem.I am very interested in the work done at St. Michael's hospital here in Toronto which has found no difference in the colons of sufferers and those who are healthy. The difference has been found in theIBS sufferer's brain which sends impulses to the colon. In layman's terms I guess those of us who suffer have more "sensitive" brains!My question is this........ I have begun to have debilitating symptoms again after a period of about 2 symptom free years. I have abdominal pain, bleeding, back pain, weak legs, gas and bloating and fatigue................could my problem be related to the fact that I have a man in my life? When the pain began in 1997, I had just begun an intimate relationship with a man after 5 years of celibacy. I am seeing a new man........six months now, after 2 years without sex. Any thoughts?Thanks!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi, and welcome to the board!














To really get into discussion of sexual issues, click on the link at the bottom of this post, in my signature.There are two things I thought of when I read your post. One is endometriosis, and sex can cause more discomfort with that sometimes. Endo can also cause bowel symptoms. The other thing I thought of is this... relationships can be complicated....is there extra stress or anxiety now? Are your eating habits different now that you are with this man? Look at things like that as well.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Always, Is it bleeding from the uterus or rectum? Luna has some good thoughts!


----------



## ibsdaisy123 (May 7, 2002)

I have had the same pain you describe, especially with intercourse-been checked for everything else there is.


----------

